# SSRIs and Hypomania



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

How common is this when starting SSRIs?

When I started Clexa a year ago, I experienced about five days of hypomania in which I slept no more than ten hours combined and felt invincable and alive. 

I called my doctor a week ago because my SA returned, though it has since went away. Regardless, I'm thinking about starting Zoloft just to see if it can improve my motivation to get a job. What happens is I'll get a job, hold it for a couple weeks, and then just not go because I don't feel like it, then I obviously get fired. 

Thus, I'm wondering: will I probably experience mania/hypomanic again? I hope I do. It was similar to being on XTC for a few days straight! What tops that? 

EDIT: I hear Zoloft produces the most intense hypo symptoms. hehe


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Zoloft didn't do that for me. No SSRI did. I wish!

Are you sure that's hypomania? No sleep, those feelings, that sounds like a manic episode. Hypomania has for me always approached normalcy, I felt grounded and capable, though did sleep no more than five hours each night.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

I feel like this at times with Lexapro. On the fourth day I think I really experienced this. About 4 hours after taking the pill I suddenly felt abnormally overly happy and energized. I mean it felt like I just drank 10 cups of coffee. It felt like I was really high. And of course I didn't sleep much that night if at all.

And each night after I take my pill I do experience kind of a mild euphoria. But the next day my emotions level out.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

I get this with every SSRI I have taken but only for a couple of days. Paxil was the only one where I think it may have done it slightly longer than the rest. It's a nice feeling but over time I've noticed in all cases for me it goes the opposite direction and starts heading towards apathy at times.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Being like on XTC? That must be full blown mania (which ive never experienced) cymbalta made me really euphoric but thats just hypomania, nothing like XTC lol.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Being like on XTC? That must be full blown mania (which ive never experienced) cymbalta made me really euphoric but thats just hypomania, nothing like XTC lol.


Yeah it was like XTC minus the amazing body high. So kewl. Hopefully it'll do that again with the Zoloft.


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Lexapro did that to me. Try taking a mood stabilizer as well. Lamictal is my favorite!


----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

The SSRIs can cause mood issues like you mentioned but I've never gotten an exact number to how often it happens. If anyone could get that number, it'd be useful to know! =)


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been on Cymbalta for about nine months. I've noticed that if I forget to take it for a few days, I manic-like symptoms - excitability, talking constantly, boundless energy, need for little sleep, etc. (I'm cyclothymic.) I also feel very anxious. But when I take the Cymbalta, I'm almost instantly very mellow, as if I've taken a Buspar or Xanax. This is the first antidepressant that's had this effect on me. Has anyone else had this happen on Cymbalta?


----------



## kirribilli (Mar 9, 2010)

I get minor hypomania occasionally for three or four hours probably three of four days a week on Pristiq. Yes, it is great. So, good I'm almost afraid to tell the doc for fear he'll take me off it. I think I get it because I was give the drug for depression (which I have) but I'm also slightly bipolar II, just slightly, or soft, as they say, and Pristiq shouldn't be given to bipolars as it can exaggerate the manic part of the illness. (Curiously, the do gave me a choice between Pristiq and Lexapro but recommended the Pristiq.)


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

lexapro made me pure euphoric for about a week ( the best week of my life,) I felt unstoppable, amazing. Sometimes I am tempted too take lexapro again because I want to feel this again.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

What's all this about lexapro and longish euphoria? lol. I only ever get hypomania for a couple of days if I am lucky from an SSRI.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

I take prozac and im fairly sure that it gives me the hypomania. 

I love the feeling. I wouldnt trade it for anything. It seems to sustain itself for while. More than any other SSRI did for sure. 

Sometimes I will quit taking it for a few days so as to increase its hypomanic effects when I resume use. 

The main thing is infinite energy for me. I went from being housebound with no job to having 4 jobs so its good.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Wow this is surprising. I thought it was just me lol. First time I was on prozac two weeks in I had this amazing feeling of "it's good to be alive!" and intense euphoria for like 5 minutes and back to crap the next day. I feared I suddenly became bipolar or something. It was quite an experience and almost doesn't feel quite real. Anything that would make me feel like the all day would probably have some problems but it wouldn't be any worse than how life is now. In any case I was having panic attacks again within the week, thinking I'm gonna die or I have to kill myself to end the pain. My sleep was a lot different too, aside from the intense and usually disturbing dreams, I'd get a full 8 hours of sleep and then some but I was waking up at least 10 times throughout my sleep. Without a job or school it's awesome since I can stay up until 6 am some nights just doing whatever I can to take my mind off the terror like posting on this forum and still sleep long as I want. But I suspect a healthier sleeping pattern would be a little better for all my problems.

I'm almost curious enough to give lexapro a go. This is my favorite Mike Tyson quote *"**I'm on the Zoloft to keep me from killing y'all."*


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Himi Jendrix said:


> The main thing is infinite energy for me. I went from being housebound with no job to having 4 jobs so its good.


Nice! I wish I had infinate energy :sigh


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Nice! I wish I had infinate energy :sigh


You will in good time Jim. When you are on 200mg + with your Effexor you'll probably start to feel it.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

This usually happens with bipolar patients. Are you bipolar?


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

Bump! I had my own amazing 2 weeks of hypomania on Prozac. 

it was amazing but too short. I'm going to start Paxil 10mg to see it will do it again


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

It's funny that you mentioned Celexa and hypomania. I was diagnosed by two doctors as having Panic Disorder and OCD. Was hospitalized once. I got out and now my new doc is telling me I have Ultra-Rapid Cycling BP Disorder.

She believes the SSRIs I have been on and the benzos I have been on could have been contributing to hypomania. I am now taking an atypcial antipsychotic (Geodon) and tapering off the Celexa. Still having mania.

So I can completely relate to this! I just hate being a guinea pig on 5 different SSRIs that didn't work and made things worse!

Good Luck and Take Care,

Kaley


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

What is your dosage for Geodon? I take 240 mg.


----------



## matthhhh (Oct 21, 2012)

*take prozac every other day to maintain its effect*

Hi everyone, Ive experienced same euphoric feeling first week taking prozac and then I usually become depressed over time, but ive noticed taking it every other day it works better, anyone else experience this?


----------

